# fertilizer



## Gruntilda (Dec 20, 2017)

I must be TOTALLY dense, but I can't figure out how to buy/get fertilizer.  I don't seem to be able to buy any from Lloid as that option seems to be paled out.  Do you buy it from the amrket Square?


----------



## ToffanyCrossing (Dec 20, 2017)

You have to own T&T Emporium, go to the gardening shop in T&T Emporium and buy it there 
Hope this helped


----------



## Shele (Dec 20, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> I must be TOTALLY dense, but I can't figure out how to buy/get fertilizer.  I don't seem to be able to buy any from Lloid as that option seems to be paled out.  Do you buy it from the amrket Square?



I don't know why it would be greyed out. I have bought fertilizer from Lloid or had him fertilizer my flowers several times. As an aside, I have no idea what T &T Emporium is. Never heard of it in this game.


----------



## amemome (Dec 21, 2017)

I think after you use all the plant food lloid gives you from the tutorial, you can only buy fertilizer with leaf tickets.

T&T emporium is an ACNL store that's not available in pocket camp.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks guys!  I don't know why that option was greyed out either but that hasn't happened again since that first time.


----------

